# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  tiếng bíp của BIOS.

## ctthutrang85

Chẩn đoán bệnh qua tiếng bíp của BIOS 
Đã bao giờ bạn chú ý tới tiếng bíp mỗi khi khởi động máy tính? Nó chính là thông báo mã hoá chứa đựng thông tin kết quả của quá trình kiểm tra cơ sở các thiết bị phần cứng trong máy. Quá trình kiểm tra này được gọi là POST (Power-On-Self-Test). 
Nếu POST cho ra kết quả tốt, máy tính sẽ phát một tiếng bíp và mọi thứ diễn ra suôn sẻ. Nếu các thiết bị phần cứng máy có vấn đề thì loa sẽ phát ra vài tiếng bíp. Nếu giải mã được những tiếng bíp này thì bạn có thể tiết kiệm được nhiều thời gian trong việc chẩn đoán bệnh của máy tính. Trên các máy tính đời mới hiện nay, mainboard được tích hợp các chip xử lý đảm nhiệm nhiều chức năng, giảm bớt card bổ sung cắm trên bo mạch. Tuy nhiên, điều này sẽ làm giảm tính cụ thể của việc chẩn đoán. Ví dụ, nếu chip điều khiển bàn phím bị lỗi thì giải pháp duy nhất là phải thay cả mainboard. 

Bài này, chỉ đề cập tới 2 loại BIOS tương đối phổ dụng là Phoenix và AMI. Rất tiếc, Award BIOS hiện nay có rất nhiều phiên bản và do nhà sản xuất bo mạch chủ hỗ trợ, do đó chúng bị thay đổi nhiều trước khi được tung ra thị trường. Vì vậy, Award BIOS không được đề cập tới trong bài này. 

(POST là quá trình kiểm tra nội bộ máy được tiến hành khi khởi động hoặc khởi động lại máy tính. Là một bộ phận của BIOS, chương trình POST kiểm tra bộ vi xử lý đầu tiên, bằng cách cho nó chạy thử một vài thao tác đơn giản. Sau đó POST đọc bộ nhớ CMOS RAM, trong đó lưu trữ thông tin về dung lượng bộ nhớ và kiểu loại các ổ đĩa dùng trong máy của bạn. Tiếp theo, POST ghi vào rồi đọc ra một số mẫu dữ liệu khác nhau đối với từng byte bộ nhớ (bạn có thể nhìn thấy các byte được đếm trên màn hình). Cuối cùng, POST tiến hành thông tin với từng thiết bị; bạn sẽ nhìn thấy các đèn báo ở bàn phím và ổ đĩa nhấp nháy và máy in được reset chẳng hạn. BIOS sẽ tiếp tục kiểm thử các phần cứng rồi xét qua ổ đĩa A đối với DOS; nếu ổ đĩa A không tìm thấy, nó chuyển qua xem xét ổ đĩa C). 

Mô tả mã lỗi chẩn đoán POST của BIOS AMI

1 tiếng bíp ngắn: Một tiếng bíp ngắn là test hệ thống đạt yêu cầu, do là khi bạn thấy mọi dòng test hiển thị trên màn hình. Nếu bạn không thấy gì trên màn hình thì phải kiểm tra lại monitor và card video trước tiên, xem đã cắm đúng chưa. Nếu không thì một số chip trên bo mạch chủ của bạn có vấn đề. Xem lại RAM và khởi động lại. Nếu vẫn gặp vấn đề thì có khả năng bo mạch chủ đã bị lỗi. Bạn nên thay bo mạch. 

2 tiếng bíp ngắn: Lỗi RAM. Tuy nhiên, trước tiên hãy kiểm tra card màn hình. Nếu nó hoạt động tốt thì bạn hãy xem có thông báo lỗi trên màn hình không. Nếu không có thì bộ nhớ của bạn có lỗi chẵn lẻ (parity error). Cắm lại RAM và khởi động lại. Nếu vẫn có lỗi thì đảo khe cắm RAM. 

3 tiếng bíp ngắn: Về cơ bản thì tương tự như phần 2 tiếng bíp ngắn. 

4 tiếng: Về cơ bản thì tương tự như phần 2 tiếng bíp ngắn. Tuy nhiên cũng có thể là do bộ đặt giờ của bo mạch bị hỏng

5 tiếng bíp ngắn: Cắm lại RAM. Nếu không thì có thể phải thay bo mạch chủ. 

6 tiếng bíp ngắn: Chip trên bo mạch chủ điều khiển bàn phím không hoạt động. Tuy nhiên trước tiên vẫn phải cắm lại keyboard hoặc thử dùng keyboard khác. Nếu tình trạng không cải thiện thì tới lúc phải thay bo mạch chủ khác. 

7 tiếng bíp ngắn: CPU bị hỏng. Thay CPU khác. 

8 tiếng bíp ngắn: Card màn hình không hoạt động. Cắm lại card. Nếu vẫn kêu bíp thì nguyên nhân là do card hỏng hoặc chip nhớ trên card bị lỗi. Thay card màn hình. 

9 tiếng bíp ngắn: BIOS của bạn bị lỗi. Thay BIOS khác. 

10 tiếng bíp ngắn: Vấn đề của bạn chính là ở CMOS. Tốt nhất là thay bo mạch chủ khác. 

11 tiếng bíp ngắn: Chip bộ nhớ đệm trên bo mạch chủ bị hỏng. Thay bo mạch khác. 

1 bíp dài, 3 bíp ngắn: Lỗi RAM. Bạn hãy thử cắm lại RAM, nếu không thì phải thay RAM khác 

1 bíp dài, 8 bíp ngắn: Không test được video. Cắm lại card màn hình. 

BIOS PHOENIX 

Tiếng bíp của BIOS Phoenix chi tiết hơn BIOS AMI một chút. BIOS này phát ra 3 loạt tiếng bíp một. Chẳng hạn, 1 bíp dừng-3 bíp dừng. Mỗi loại được tách ra nhờ một khoảng dừng ngắn. Hãy lắng nghe tiếng bíp, đếm số lần bíp. 

Mô tả mã lỗi chẩn đoán POST của BIOS PHOENIX 

1-1-3: Máy tính của bạn không thể đọc được thông tin cấu hình lưu trong CMOS.

1-1-4: BIOS cần phải thay. 

1-2-1: Chip đồng hồ trên mainboard bị hỏng. 

1-2-2: Bo mạch chủ có vấn đề. 

1-2-3: Bo mạch chủ có vấn đề. 

1-3-1: Bạn cần phải thay bo mạch chủ. 

1-3-3: Bạn cần phải thay bo mạch chủ. 

1-3-4: Bo mạch chủ có vấn đề. 

1-4-1: Bo mạch chủ có vấn đề. 

1-4-2: Xem lại RAM. 

2-_-_: Tiếng bíp kéo dài sau 2 lần bíp có nghĩa rằng RAM của bạn có vần đề. 

3-1-_: Một trong những chip gắn trên mainboard bị hỏng. Có khả năng phải thay mainboard. 

3-2-4: Chip kiểm tra bàn phím bị hỏng. 

3-3-4: Máy tính của bạn không tìm thấy card màn hình. Thử cắm lại card màn hình hoặc thử với card khác. 

3-4-_: Card màn hình của bạn không hoạt động. 

4-2-1: Một chip trên mainboard bị hỏng.

4-2-2: Trước tiên kiểm tra xem bàn phím có vấn đề gì không. Nếu không thì mainboard có vấn đề. 

4-2-3: Tương tự như 4-2-2. 

4-2-4: Một trong những card bổ sung cắm trên bo mạch chủ bị hỏng. Bạn thử rút từng cái ra để xác định thủ phạm. Nếu không tìm thấy được card bị hỏng thì giải pháp cuối cùng là phải thay mainboard mới. 

4-3-1: Lỗi bo mạch chủ. 

4-3-2: Xem 4-3-1. 

4-3-3: Xem 4-3-1. 

4-3-4: Đồng hồ trên bo mạch bị hỏng. Thử vào Setup CMOS và kiểm tra ngày giờ. Nếu đồng hồ không làm việc thì phải thay pin CMOS. 

4-4-1: Có vấn đề với cổng nối tiếp. Bạn thử cắm lại cổng này vào bo mạch chủ xem có được không. Nếu không, bạn phải tìm jumper để vô hiệu hoá cổng nối tiếp này. 

4-4-2: Xem 4-4-1 nhưng lần này là cổng song song. 

4-4-3: Bộ đồng xử lý số có vấn đề. Nếu vấn đề nghiêm trọng thì tốt nhất nên thay.

1-1-2: Mainboard có vấn đề. 

1-1-3: Có vấn đề với RAM CMOS, kiểm tra lại pin CMOS và mainboard.

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hajnguyen666

Cũng hay nhưng lấy bài ở đâu thì phải ghi nguồn chứ

----------


## vncamera

bài này tài liệu của trường mình ko coppy tầm bậy bạn đừng lo

----------


## thambt029

"gạo" hết phần này cũng gay go [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] chũ yếu do kinh nghiệm tài liệu trường minh cũng có 1 phần nhưng ko chi tiết thế này

----------


## ducquan1008

Bios là con chip phải không bạn, ví dụ con Celeron, hay con Pentium IV là con Bios của hãng nào vậy bạn.

----------


## thanghekhoc212

hay đấy !! cám ơn bạn vì bài viết bổ ích

----------


## muabanxe

> Bios là con chip phải không bạn, ví dụ con Celeron, hay con Pentium IV là con Bios của hãng nào vậy bạn.


 nó đúng là chíp nhưng không phải là CPU nhu bạn nghi đâu nó là một chíp nho thường nằm gần chíp nam. bios có rất nhiều hãng sản xuất hình dạng thi như nhau.sau này sang đời 945-> nay thì hơi khác.

----------

